# 200a Meter-Main+100a Apartment



## zpelectricinc (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm planning on upgrading an existing service and trying to keep the material from getting too expensive. The current setup is not legal. Existing is a 100a meter back to back to a 100a panel, the Second is a Meter chase nippled to a Main Breaker Disconnect then to the main house panel about 50ft away. 

So I'm planning on upgrading the Meter-Main part of the service to 200a and keeping the existing 100 Amp Panel for the apartment. If I use a 2 gang meter-main bank, I would need to unnecessarily make the 100a panel a Sub, and If I do a 2 gang meter pan I will still have a Main Disconnect hanging off the side. 

The third option is to bring my service mast to a trough and use one meter pan and one meter-main.

So what is the best option for a service of this kind?


----------



## zpelectricinc (Sep 3, 2017)

If only a manufacturer made a 400a Meter/Meter Main


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Why not get a 2 gang meter socket. Drop out and go directly to the 100a panel and drop out of the other one and mount a 200a enclosed breaker next to the 100a panel? Then head from the 200a enclosed breaker out to the 200a panel. Easy peasy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Do they make a 200A 2-gang meter that you can take 200A out of one of the meter sockets? Most 200A 2-gang meters I have seen are setup for (2) X 100A meters.


----------



## zpelectricinc (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, Square D Makes a 2 gang meter socket with 400a Bus.


----------



## zpelectricinc (Sep 3, 2017)

Unfortunately no one seems to make a 2 gang 200a bypass meter pan which is required in my area.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

zpelectricinc said:


> Unfortunately no one seems to make a 2 gang 200a bypass meter pan which is required in my area.


How about this one. I went to Milbank's site, went to catalogs, went to Long Island, and bingo. It says it is rated 100/200 per side, with 200A continuous. What's your load calc tell you for service rating?

https://www.milbankworks.com/specsheets/784572139398_SS.pdf


----------

